# URL einer Datenbank herausfinden (wegen Ruhrmedia/Rekona Insolvenz)



## Quests Sohn (6. Dezember 2011)

Hallo, 


ich brauche sehr dringend die Hilfe erfahrener DB-Fachleute:

Ein Kunde von mir besitzt Webspace bei dem inzwischen insolventen Anbieter Ruhrmedia/Rekona.
Er hat einen xt-Commerce Shop dort, der natürlich auf eine Datenbank zugreift.
Jetzt musste er natürlich mit dem gesamten Webspace zu einem andere Provider umziehen.
Die Domain ist auch schon weg, nur das Paket läuft noch (webXX.rekona.de).
Leider ist der alte Provider nicht erreichbar und die Confixx-Website nicht aufrufbar, so dass ich
nicht auf die Datenbank zugreifen kann.

Ich suche also jemanden, der weiß, wie man eine *DB ohne phpMyAdmin downloaden* kann
oder zufällig *die URL des phpMyAdmin Interface von Rekona* kennt.


Wer kann mir helfen?


----------



## Joe (17. Dezember 2011)

http://www.mysqldumper.de/

Vieleicht hilft das weiter, wenns überhaupt noch aktuell ist.


----------

